# hawthorne duralium



## militarymonark (Mar 18, 2007)

so what is the best way to clean up aluminum?


----------



## JAcycle (Mar 18, 2007)

*Aluminum cleaner*

I use a product called "Met-All". IT is specially formulated for non ferrous metals. Or a series of buffing wheels and stick compounds. Start w/ the rougher grits and work your way down w/ the finer grits.I use a different wheel for each grit.It all involves work though . There is no insant gratification in polishing.


----------



## Mybluevw (Mar 18, 2007)

*Polishing*

I just dragged home a duralium frameset yesterday myself, and plan on giving it a quick buff job. I have had good results on old mag wheels using mothers mag wheel polish. If there are deep scratches then they will need to be buffed out. I use a white scotchbrite pad, and then a soft cotton cloth for a final polish.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 18, 2007)

if your able take some pictures of the process and materials involved and post them up. thanks


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 19, 2007)

*polishing*

hi ,
my hawthorne duralium , i try a lot of diffrent ways to polish it , i would say
bring it to a prof , it's worth it , it is a messy job to do only if yours i a decent condition then you can polish it , i tried it with very fine steelwool, wrong , never use steelwool , scotch 'n bright works but for a beter result you have to use afther the blue polisch soap and instead of steelwool you can use kopperwool , i can't get it here in holland but in the states you can buy it from a yachtstore or something , because kopper is softer then aluminium this have to work very good , i have this from a plane-builder....but i tried so many things do it right , everytime i was complete black and the result wasn't there so next month this wingbar go to a prof.polisher..


----------



## ballooman (Mar 19, 2007)

lets see the pix then I can tell ya what is best if its real crusty like old mags left out fer a long time yer gonna have ta bite the bullet get some stik buffing compound an a hand buffer an git-r done you can get all the goodies ya need from westwood autorestoration products Ive used a lot of there stuff in my time an its all good stuff


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 19, 2007)

*go to a pro!*

i still think the best way is go to a prof. polisher it is worth it , if your going to use scotch 'n bride you make scratches also with very fine ones , i did't also and when it's finisched and buffed it looks great , but in day light you may see som scratces that wheren't there it drove me nuts...so my opinion is go to a prof...when my is done i will place some pictures also it cost around $50 around here for the frame and fork and some small parts....


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 19, 2007)

well what type of shop would be equipped to do this?


----------



## J.E (Mar 19, 2007)

Chrome shops usually polish aluminum also.


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 20, 2007)

J.E said:


> Chrome shops usually polish aluminum also.



yep! AMEN


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.chromeclassics.com/services_plating_polishing.html


----------



## supper15fiets (Mar 25, 2007)

militarymonark said:


>



hee hee ,
a friend off my is interested in the elgin chainguard of your silverking ,
do you want to sell it ?


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 25, 2007)

i would but i really need a replacement


----------

